# Here we go



## Stitch147 (May 13, 2017)

I'm at the start in Clapham common. Its chilly but I'll soon warm up.


----------



## Lindarose (May 13, 2017)

Great to see you're there and ready for the off. Yes I'm sure you'll soon warm up! What time do you start?


----------



## Robin (May 13, 2017)

Good luck! I would say, I'll be thinking of you, but most likely I'll be asleep!


----------



## Stitch147 (May 13, 2017)

Lindarose said:


> Great to see you're there and ready for the off. Yes I'm sure you'll soon warm up! What time do you start?


Somewhere between 11.30 and midnight! Its gonna be a long night. Just having my wholemeal pasta dinner (mmmm pasta), essential carbs to keep me going. The atmosphere is fantastic.


----------



## Lindarose (May 13, 2017)

I think the atmosphere helps so much and it  carries you along. Certainly like that at the race for life! 
I'm not sure I'll be awake at the start but I always wake during the night so I'll be thinking of you then!


----------



## Copepod (May 13, 2017)

Enjoy your walk, Stitch. Look forward to hearing about it tomorrow, when I get home from supporting a friend doing a half marathon.


----------



## Stitch147 (May 14, 2017)

Its almost 4 am and I'm just over half way. On target to finish in the time I want.


----------



## Stitch147 (May 14, 2017)

Well that didn't finish as I planned. No medal for me this time around. Crossing the finish line in a support car doesn't count! All going fine until the 18 1/2 mile pit stop, I decided to have a pee, I came out the loo and hit the deck. Paramedics put it down to a mixture of exhaustion and dehydration. I sipped water the whole time. Its a shame because I was on target to finish in under 9 hours too. Might be time to hang up my night time marathon shoes. I'm a bit gutted.


----------



## Ditto (May 14, 2017)

Oh noes. You were looking good...I'm so sorry. I don't think it's time to hang up the shoes, maybe just better hydration and taking it a bit slower next time?


----------



## Copepod (May 14, 2017)

Oh dear @Stitch147. You might find my report about my K2B walk last week useful - a few tips for long walks, although mine was 42.75 miles on roads and tracks in Lakes, starting walking just after sunrise, not through the night in London. A couple of threads below this one - see https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/keswick-to-barrow-42-75-miles-walk.66849/


----------



## Stitch147 (May 14, 2017)

The annoying thing is I've completed 5 similar events to this one (walking long distance through the night). I sip water the whole time and didn't feel thirsty at all. I'm going to stick to daytime ones in future.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 14, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> Well that didn't finish as I planned. No medal for me this time around. Crossing the finish line in a support car doesn't count! All going fine until the 18 1/2 mile pit stop, I decided to have a pee, I came out the loo and hit the deck. Paramedics put it down to a mixture of exhaustion and dehydration. I sipped water the whole time. Its a shame because I was on target to finish in under 9 hours too. Might be time to hang up my night time marathon shoes. I'm a bit gutted.


B***R Stitch...but...come on...what could you do?...beyond your control...frustrating you were almost there...next time...don't give it up...you've raised money...sparked a lot of interest here...who knows some of us might want to join you next time? (thinking about it)...you did a good job...no medal...so what...lots of support...respect...admiration...more money in those Cancer Research coffers as a result...good work...feet up today...that's an order


----------



## Stitch147 (May 14, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> B***R Stitch...but...come on...what could you do?...beyond your control...frustrating you were almost there...next time...don't give it up...you've raised money...sparked a lot of interest here...who knows some of us might want to join you next time? (thinking about it)...you did a good job...no medal...so what...lots of support...respect...admiration...more money in those Cancer Research coffers as a result...good work...feet up today...that's an order


Thanks Bubbsie, planning on doing nowt when I get home. On the plus side paramedics were fascinated by my libre!


----------



## Lindarose (May 14, 2017)

I've already posted in otherthread but just popped on this one to say well done Stitch. You put loads of time and effort into it and although disappointing you still did very well.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 14, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> Thanks Bubbsie, planning on doing nowt when I get home. On the plus side paramedics were fascinated by my libre!


See Stitch...it's all good...no doubt although you feel disappointed...you've made their 'night'...the libre...and that bra...what tales they will be telling...feet up when you get home...refocus...look after that knee...not promising...but...thinking I'm about it for next year!


----------



## Robin (May 14, 2017)

Oh no!! A fantastic achievement in any case, Stitch, but it must rankle not getting that medal to add to your collection. How did your blood sugars behave during the walk?


----------



## New-journey (May 14, 2017)

Wow, you did very well and frustrating to get so near to the end, but nothing you did or didn't do, just one of those things. Time to recover and relax, delay decision about doing it again till you feel better.  As Bubbsie says, maybe a few of us could join you next year, right now I can only walk 8 miles and that's when my back is working. So much training would be needed.
For now, wishing you gentle relaxing supportive day.


----------



## Copepod (May 14, 2017)

Medics are easily impressed - a couple 
of St Johns Ambulance cadets (on their break) asked me about toe socks when they saw me changing socks about 3/4 through Keswick to Barrow.
Most know about existence of insulin pumps, but Libres are much more novel.


----------



## grovesy (May 14, 2017)

You did very well,I know where you are coming from.


----------



## Northerner (May 14, 2017)

I'm sorry to hear you didn't get the medal Stitch, I hope you are feeling much recovered by the time you read the responses to this thread {{{HUGS}}} I know how disappointing it can be to not finish these events, especially when you've managed them in the past, but you did terrifically well nonetheless - I reckon 18 miles puts you well in the top few percent of people who could achieve that, so a huge well done!  Don't let it spoil your enthusiasm and keep going for it


----------



## Ljc (May 14, 2017)

How are you Stitch.


----------



## Stitch147 (May 14, 2017)

Ljc said:


> How are you Stitch.


Tired and achy. Didn't want to sleep during the day as I won't sleep tonight if I did and I'm in work in the morning.


----------



## trophywench (May 14, 2017)

What a bummer, mate!

You live to fight another day though - so that's excellent !


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 14, 2017)

Sorry to hear this Stitch but although you must be gutted you didn't complete you can still be proud of what you did achieve.   Which is more than most people.  Have you got another one on Wednesday?


----------



## Stitch147 (May 14, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> Sorry to hear this Stitch but although you must be gutted you didn't complete you can still be proud of what you did achieve.   Which is more than most people.  Have you got another one on Wednesday?


If I decide to do it. I'll see how I feel. I've not collected sponsors for the next one, so if I don't do it I'll just send in some money.


----------



## Amigo (May 14, 2017)

Let your body recover Stitch. Sounds like it's too soon to be pushing yourself on Wed. I bet you're stiff and aching at work tomorrow!


----------



## Wirrallass (May 14, 2017)

So sorry for you Stitch  - hold much respect for you  - you need time out to recover  now  - take things easy  - warm baths  - TLC  x
WL


----------



## Ljc (May 15, 2017)

TBH Stitch I think you should allow yourself more time to recover.


----------



## HOBIE (May 15, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> Thanks Bubbsie, planning on doing nowt when I get home. On the plus side paramedics were fascinated by my libre!


The Libre is an excellent tool. Hydration is so important for us lot too when doing exercise etc. Good for you  Stich !


----------

